# painting interior plastic



## achates18 (Aug 19, 2003)

Ok here s the deal 
a friend of mine is painting the interior plastic pieces in his truck the same color red as the exterior
The guy at paint store sold him the paint and a plastic cleaner, and told him to use the cleaner then just spray the paint right on and that he doesn't need to prime or clear it afterwards

He has followed all the directions of the store owner but it is not not sticking the plastic right , it scratches off and peels off very easy

He is using a diamont automotive paint, what can he do to get it to come out right 

any help is appreciated


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i'd also like some tips, as i'm about to start my interior. i'm usin that sem stuff, changin it to white from brown. any tips on spraying would be appreciated!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

prep is the key


----------



## achates18 (Aug 19, 2003)

I figured it had something to do w/ prep but he has follow the direstion givin to him to the t


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i got a bottle of rubbing alcohol, will that do it?


----------



## huera (Aug 26, 2004)

...


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

my neighboor did that it looks good he said somthing about using a hair drier to drie it


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

im imagining that there is some sort of adhesive promoter needed or maybe there was still leftover cleaner residue on it and thats whats causing it


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I would use a flexible plastic primer so you paint job dont crack.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

While there is a right way to do it, using actual paint and the like..


not everyone has acess to that kind of gear..



Degrease it well, scuff it all with light sand paper or a scotch bright pad and then go at it with *Krylon Fusion Plastic Paint* meant exactly for what we are talking about herte. Prep it right and its on there real good. 

My friend did his entire interior red and black with it, you can tell the pieces he took time to prep and the pieces he didnt. 

But the ones that have been prepped are still perfect to this day and it was done over a year ago..


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

you gotta clean and clean well.. nothing will stick to that armour all crap... SEM vinyl dye is great.. no primer needed...
it has been made for vinyl.. its properties allow it to bond to the vinyl properly...
primer will stop that chemical reaction..


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

clean, clean, scuff with red scotch brite, reclean, spray!


----------



## HiLow63 (Feb 2, 2002)

Scuff with red Scotch Bright pad then clen with PPG wax and grease remover then spray with PPG adhesion promoter. That should do the trick.


----------



## RaZo_bLaDe (Jun 16, 2002)

what about the grey scotch bright? i think its the next less aggressive one


----------



## SwitchedUpUnibody (Aug 29, 2004)

i am gonna paint all my plastic peics too and i was thinkin of doing a clearcoat over the paint just to get it to last a little longer, anyone have luck doing that?


----------



## J-MONEY77CAD (Nov 3, 2004)

I'VE PAINTED ABOUT FOUR OF MY FRIENDS PLASTIC INTERIORS. THE WAY YOU DO IT IS GO TO YOUR PAINT SUPPILER AND ASK FOR PLASTIC PRIMER. IT IS CLEAR AND LOOKS LIKE WATER. THEN GET A AIR BRUSH OR CHEAP PAINT GUN AND DO A LIGHT WET COAT. AFTER THAT USE A FILLER PRIMER THEN THE PAINT THEN THE CLEAR. WHEN YOUR DONE WET SAND AND BUFF. I FORGOT THE NAME OF THE STUFF I'LL CHECK IN TO IT AND GET BACK TO YOU. OR YOU COULD USE THE PLASTIC PRIMER AND A PAINT WITH THE GLOSS MIXED IN AND YOU SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM.BUT BE SURE TO CLEAN THE PLASTIC VERY GOOD


----------



## J-MONEY77CAD (Nov 3, 2004)

I THINK THE PLASTIC PRIMER IS FROM BASF OR PPG. I'LL GET THE EXACT NAME AND NUMBER FOR YOU GUY'S TOMORROW. I HOPE THIS WILL HELP YOU GUYS OUT. LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTION'S!


----------



## blownsmokeallday (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-MONEY77CAD_@Nov 5 2004, 04:52 PM
> *I'VE PAINTED ABOUT FOUR OF MY FRIENDS PLASTIC INTERIORS. THE WAY YOU DO IT IS GO TO YOUR PAINT SUPPILER AND ASK FOR PLASTIC PRIMER. IT IS CLEAR AND LOOKS LIKE WATER. THEN GET A AIR BRUSH OR CHEAP PAINT GUN AND DO A LIGHT WET COAT. AFTER THAT USE A FILLER PRIMER THEN THE PAINT THEN THE CLEAR. WHEN YOUR DONE WET SAND AND BUFF. I FORGOT THE NAME OF THE STUFF I'LL CHECK IN TO IT AND GET BACK TO YOU. OR YOU COULD USE THE PLASTIC PRIMER AND A PAINT WITH THE GLOSS MIXED IN AND YOU SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM.BUT BE SURE TO CLEAN THE PLASTIC VERY GOOD
> [snapback]2363621[/snapback]​*


bulldog is what its called.comes in a rattle can.


----------



## juggaloco79 (Jan 21, 2004)

i painted the plastic trim pieces on my dash useing automotive primer and high temp engine paint, then clear coated it and it worked good...
its been well over a year and no chips or fading :biggrin:


----------



## Hazieview (Oct 20, 2004)

Believe it or not I cleaned the pieces real good with a tooth brush and soap and water. Then I just got that model car paint and used that. I even painted the door handles. Even after everyone has been grabbing the doors and slamming them the Model car paint still looks like new. However it sticks better if the palstic is textured. I have pics if you dont believe me but Model car paint has many colors and it some of the best paint for plastic. I also doubled up on the clear coat.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hazieview_@Nov 18 2004, 06:20 PM
> *Believe it or not I cleaned the pieces real good with a tooth brush and soap and water.  Then I just got that model car paint and used that.  I even painted the door handles.  Even after everyone has been grabbing the doors and slamming them the Model car paint still looks like new.  However it sticks better if the palstic is textured.  I have pics if you dont believe me but Model car paint has many colors and it some of the best paint for plastic. I also doubled up on the clear coat.
> [snapback]2426230[/snapback]​*




:0 Never even thought of that,

but it does make alot of sense.. seeing as how most models are plastic

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

Krylon Fusion Plastic Paint 

this is the suf right here it is the shit! i did all white on ine i sanded and sprayed it on still holding like a charm!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/Product.../p-3888/c-10101

anyone use dis?

comes wit cleaner,primer,paint and clear


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

seems a little to complicated where it doesnt need to be...


Ill just say this, theres a reason Upholstry shops use SEM,

and thats a good enough reason for everyone else to use it.

(but Krylon fusion is a good alternative aswell)


----------



## elcaqui01 (Oct 28, 2004)

theres some shit at sherwin williamas called xim primer or bulldog primer, that shit will stick to anything. plastic, metal, even oily metal. its good stuff


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ON MY 2000 IMPALA LS I WENT FROM THE OG GRAY PLASTIC TO DIAMOND PEARL WHITE...THIS IS WHAT I DID TO PREP THEM

1ST....SAND THE PLASTIC WITH 120 TO GET A GOOD SURFACE FOR THE PRIMER TO STICK.

2....PRIMER 2-3 COATS HEAVY.

3....WET SAND WITH 400 TILL SMOOTH AND NO MORE GROVES ARE SHOWN..MIGHT HAVE TO PRIMER AGAIN IF YOU REALLY WANT TO GET ALL THE GROVES OFF..

4..THEN CLEAN WITH SOAP AND WATER..

5 PAINT..

6 AFTER CLEARS DRY..WET SAND AND BUFF!!!  TO MAKE THAT SHIT BLING


MIGHT SOUND LIKE A LOT OF PRIMER BUT YOUR MOSTLY CUTTING ALL THAT DOWN AND JUST WANT TO FILL IN THE FACTORY PLASTIC TEXTURE..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

I BENT SOME OF THE PLASTIC PARTS TO INSTALL AND NON HAVE CRACKED ON ME...I SCRACHED SOME BUT NEVER PEALED OR CRACKED


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ONE MORE THING..I DID TO BUY THE SHIT THE PAINT STORE SAID WILL WORK AND ITS ALL BULLSHIT..THERE ONE PRODUCT THAT WORKS 100% ON REAL FLEXABLE PARTS..LIKE SOFT PLASTIC NEW CAR STEERING WHEELS. ITS CALLED BULLDOG.. SPRAY BEFORE YOU PRIMER OR PAINT..USE IT LIKE SEALER..I KNOW FROM EXPERINCE AND HAD TO LEARN THE HARD WAY LIKE SEM SHIT THAT THEY SAY YOU CLEAN YOUR PARTS WITH THIS SHIT AND THAT, BUT AT THE END SHITS PEALING...GOOD LUCK I'LL POST UP PICS OF MY INTERIOR IF YOU WANT TO SEE..


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Bulldog is defintly the product to use when goin with a full legit interior paintjob, but Ive yet to come into any problems with SEM Vynal Dye, as with anything tho, prep is the absolute key...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

if u want the plastic 2 still have the factory texture wha would u do? just clean it good and put a dye?


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Nov 28 2004, 06:53 PM
> *if u want the plastic 2 still have the factory texture wha would u do? just clean it good and put a dye?
> [snapback]2456010[/snapback]​*


yes


sanding or building up the primer are the only was to get rid of the texture, just cleanign well and dying will give you the piece colored with the texture intact.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

i used SEM, haven't had a problem! good stuff, just cleaned off the pieces and sprayed :biggrin:


----------



## tcvaldez (Feb 15, 2002)

what type of stores sell the "Builldog"? I'm in the process of doing some interior work myself. I want to do it right the first time.

Thanks
TC


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bagged_Conti_@Sep 29 2004, 08:07 PM
> *While there is a right way to do it, using actual paint and the like..
> not everyone has acess to that kind of gear..
> Degrease it well, scuff it all with light sand paper or a scotch bright pad and then go at it with Krylon Fusion Plastic Paint meant exactly for what we are talking about herte. Prep it right and its on there real good.
> ...


where can you buy this paint at


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tcvaldez_@Dec 17 2004, 03:43 PM
> *what type of stores sell the "Builldog"?  I'm in the process of doing some interior work myself.  I want to do it right the first time.
> 
> Thanks
> ...



W-A-L-M-A-R-T


----------



## toolman (Aug 3, 2003)

I order for you plastics to look there best you have to put in tons of work....You need to sand off any grain look that may be in the plastic. you can do that with some 80 grit sandpaper....then sand with 120.....then use slick sand.....buildable primer then sand with 180 and then 320...at this point it should be slick as a babies ass.....apply the paint when you feel that they are perfect.!!!! This is the process that has to be done when you ready to put down the $10 can of SEM and make it look like the rest of the car..!!!!!!!


----------



## jumper (Jan 21, 2002)

could somone explain SEM
like what it stands for 
what exactly it is
where to get it


----------



## toolman (Aug 3, 2003)

SEM was founded in 1948 by George Schneckner and William Elliot the "S" and "E" in SEM. (the "M" is for manufacturing). Its a high quaility spray paint for interior and exterior, including clears and adhesion promotors. You can it get it at NAPA or Car Quest.


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toolman_@Dec 26 2004, 10:58 PM
> *SEM was founded in 1948 by George Schneckner and William Elliot the "S" and "E" in SEM. (the "M" is for manufacturing).  Its a high quaility spray paint for interior and exterior, including clears and adhesion promotors.  You can it get it at NAPA or Car Quest.
> [snapback]2545105[/snapback]​*




:0 holy fucking history lesson cool to know, ill be sure to use that information at some point.


:thumbsup:


----------

